# [E39] EWS DME Programming



## Hoochie (Aug 9, 2014)

Hello Bimmerfest: I am new to forum and Programming so please excuse any gaps in my limited knowledge.

*Model: E39 2002 530i Auto - Prod 03/2002 - got 353,993 kms on it (219,916 miles) probably will take it with me to the grave :thumbup:*

*Original issue:* 
No crank - No Start. I did not drive the car for about a week. 
Checked fuses and charged up battery - same result No Crank - No Start.

Went to my indie shop - he used his machine - says something to the effect of 'double lock out'
Not sure what he then attempted to do - but could not reset key codes. 
My old EWS was 3.3 all spaces used up.
He spoke with his contact at BMW - they recommended new EWS.

*Situation: EWS replaced 3.3 to 4.3 as 3.3 is no longer available. DME is original (as far as I know - I am second owner).*

New EWS installed - key turns - car fires up. I did some reading here on forum and asked him if he 'aligned EWS and DME' he said yes. In my research here, I connected with Mark at rmsonline - he recommended their EWS kit. Did a great job explaining issues with newer EWS4.3..... says in about 1-2 weeks I'll have a no-crank no start issue.

*7- days later.* Go to start car: Crank - No start. Grab my indie guys Auutel unit and read that DDE needs adjustment. 30 seconds later. Turn key - Car fires up. (Mark is right). Continue to drive car - touching wood every time I turn the key....

*7- days later.* Same situation: Crank - No start. I grab the Auutel and do the adjustment. Car fires up. (I'm thinking if Mark could see me he'd be busting a gut).

I ask my indie guy if he's sure he's done the alignment - which he says yes. And I'm not sure to call him on it because the car is running. Don't get me wrong this guy has saved me thousands from the stealer.

Can you guess what happens 7 - days later? :rofl: This time I come back and armed with some info I have read here and Marks famous last words ringing in my head. I think the EWS, Keys and DME are fine but since the EWS is newer and my keys and DME are older (as in firmware) this is why they roll out of sync (that's really what Mark told me...lol. I suggest to my indie guy that maybe we need to update the DME's firmware. He says he'll talk to his BMW friend....

So he runs ISAT/P on my E39 and does what I think is an update... but I can't really tell by the report he printed. He says he update DME - should be all good now. Hmmm... by the ISTA report it took just about 12 minutes.....So far car has been good (4 days)

Tomorrow my indie guys is going on vacation for 2 weeks - just in case he's lending me his Auutel (in case I need to do an adjustment while he's away). I'd like to get my hand on that lappy with ISTA/P though but he won't part with that 

So after stewing about this over the weekend I decided to get into this programming thing and with the help of Shawn and Brandon I managed to get my mac set up (Dual Boot Win7) and the various apps. I have ordered my cable and it's speeding its way from Romania (why :dunno. I figured - why not learn about this stuff anyways so I'll know what's going on with my E39. In 4 days I'll know if my indie guy actually did update the DME. If not I'll do an adjustment until he gets back.... or if my cable gets here - I'll spend some time snooping around.

So I have a couple of questions:
Q: Is it possible to revive my old EWS 3.3 
- Remove the slots that were used by previous keys no longer in use? 
- Does the EWS 3.3 require a firmware/software update? Or is that component locked down.
- Just wondering if it was really toast in the beginning.... also if I continue to have this incompatibility with the newer 4.3 it might be worth while to see if the original EWS can be re-programmed.... or not.

Q: If I remove my DME - to read part number and firmware number etc. Will this require a 'sync' with the EWS when I put it pack in? I generally disconnect the batter before removing these types of components (in my computer but not sure if thats the same protocol for cars).

Q: If I can find a used DME - can I flash this with my current DME info. (yeah - thinking back up here). Or does this require real guys who know what they are doing?

Still plan on doing much more reading here.... but if you guys / gals have any advice before I end up putting myself down a rabbit hole, I'm all ears.

And yes Brandon - I will tread carefully...

Thank you - looking forward to any comments.

:thumbup:


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

I hope after update DME you dont have problems anymore , if you want to install second hand DME its not plug and play and must read Flash memory inside ( 29f400 i think ) and with some program make it virgin to put it on work along with EWS-DME aligment again . EWS must have inentical ISN code with DME and after every start another rolling code is changed , when EWS and DME have identical ISN amd some missaligment ocurred you need to reset DME to accept exsiting EWS rolling code - in your case may be integration levels are different and this makes problem after some starts .


----------



## Hoochie (Aug 9, 2014)

Yeah - as I am reading a few more of these links and as Brandon002 mentioned to me there are a few more traps than I realized.

Seems like all 3 components must be in sync key matches EWS > EWS and DME must handshake the right code + match a few more variables (like mileage etc.) Let alone the ability to clone a used DME with original.

Sounds like it still requires some kind of syncing/matching no matter what to align all the pieces.

Q: What is 'adaptations' I see a few post referring to the need to do all the adaptations but am not clear what that exactly means.

Thanks


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

If you clone your DME you must do again EWS-DME aligment to reset rolling code stored in DME


Hoochie said:


> Yeah - as I am reading a few more of these links and as Brandon002 mentioned to me there are a few more traps than I realized.
> 
> Seems like all 3 components must be in sync key matches EWS > EWS and DME must handshake the right code + match a few more variables (like mileage etc.) Let alone the ability to clone a used DME with original.
> 
> ...


----------

